# Lake LeComte



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone on here has fished this lake through the ice and done any good.According to the D.N.R. website it has been stocked with saugeye.I've fished a lot of reservoirs around ,with limited success,but never this one.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I went there a week or two ago. Very little sign of anybody else fishing it but I did find some tracks. I fished 2 seperate places and had no luck at all but I was fishing for perch , which are supposed to be in there but apparently not in any good numbers. I really dont know the lake bottom so I didnt have anything to go by when looking for perch holding spots. The water level seems to be down quite a bit too which may have some effect.


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

water is down 8 to 10 ft. i was out there late oct. early nov. deepest was 10 to 11 ft. east side. everage depth is about 4 to 6 ft.


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

lake lecomte ( res #5 ) i think the saueyes were stock in 2007, how many i don't know, perch hasn't been good for along time out there.


----------



## adepinet (Jul 25, 2010)

A buddy and I were out on sunday 1-16-11 and it was slow. We were on the east side 13fow, I caught 5 crappies. All of them were suspended 4-5 ft off the bottom. I was using a chart. shrimpo no bait. When they showed up on the fishfinder I caught them. Aaron


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

5 crappie, not bad didn't get skunked. i'm going out this sat. with my nephew at res #6 - vet. memorial. 1st time on the ice this year


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

After looking at a lake map I went to the deepest spot 19'.Didn't mark many fish but the ones that were suspended bit.I couldn't believe it when the first 2 were catfish 5' off the bottom.Moved back off the boat ramp and caught 3 crappies and a big gill.Sure didn't seem to be a lot of fish on the vex but I know nothing about the lake.I might try a little closer to the east shore next time.


----------

